# POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD



## ultraviolet (May 31, 2012)

yeah so I was snooping around at old threads and I found this one and I thought hey that's a really cool idea (and also it's like three years old)! so yeah so


what features of your body do you like?
this is about BEING POSITIVE. POSITIVE. *POSITIVE*
no seriously, be positive
you should talk about features that YOU like
okay okay I'll start
I like my face and my eyes and my hair! my hair's really thick and strong and shiny and I barely have to do anything to it. I guess my head in general. I used to really hate my nose but I like it because it's round and kinda squishy and my eyes are like really big. and I like my legs! I like how they look when I wear heels but I don't do that often. :D' and my hands are cool but I think that's because I can crack my knuckles and pretend I'm getting down to serious business. 

ready? go!


----------



## goldenquagsire (May 31, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

My hair's kind of neat. If you blowdry and comb it the right way it looks really nice and professional but slightly indie at the same time.


----------



## Superbird (May 31, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

Meh. I don't really like my appearance that much, but that's mainly because I don't put enough effort into it at all. Therefore, I like who I am. 

Most of all, curly hair. Also uncombed. I consider uncombed curly hair to be my style.


----------



## Dar (May 31, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

For me, pretty much what Superbird said. Also, I do like my red hair.


----------



## Music Dragon (May 31, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I am handsome beyond description. I am a _sex god_. Not a narcissist though.


----------



## Tarvos (May 31, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I like the fact my beard is silly and decided to be ginger, and combine it with my naturally brown hair. I also have good fingernails.

I also like being able to tower over people.


----------



## Minish (May 31, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I like my general shape and my arms and legs and things!! I feel kind of bad quite often for liking my shape I know I'm probably only secretly pleased I have this kind of body because my type of figure is said to be good and nice. :<<< but I'm examining that and anyway my curves _are_ kind of cool just for being all swoopy.

I think my eyes are a nice colour! In the right light they look amber. And my ears are cute and tiny!


uv this is a great thread it gets Cirrus approval! ✓ :o


----------



## ultraviolet (May 31, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*



Cirrus said:


> uv this is a great thread it gets Cirrus approval! ✓ :o


oh what I can't take all the credit it _was _tailsy's idea like three years ago


----------



## Dannichu (May 31, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I like my scars because they make me look _fierce_ and my wonky arm because if I'm ever murdered and buried in a wood somewhere and my skeleton is dug up by a dog ten years later, Bones and her team will be able to ID me no problem. 

And they make me feel speshull.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 31, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

My hair. It's all fluffy and has this little curl at the front and it protects my head from UV rays. :D My feet make me feel speshul as well because they have this little bump and when they get me new dress shoes I need a specific kind.


----------



## Minish (May 31, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I adore how in the old thread I am embarrassingly "haha I am thin I AM A GREAT PERSON FOR IT" whereas Dannichu said exactly the same thing as she does here.


----------



## Aisling (May 31, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I like my green eyes, and I like that sometimes my hair falls into place just the way I like it with no effort on my part. Uh, I guess I like my wrists and hands too. They're all thin and delicate looking. Recently I've started to actually be happy with my appearance in general when I was really down on myself before. (notice I didn't post in the old thread at all)


----------



## Eevee25 (May 31, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I like my brown hair. It makes me feel like an Eevee, sorta.


----------



## Dannichu (May 31, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*



Cirrus said:


> I adore how in the old thread I am embarrassingly "haha I am thin I AM A GREAT PERSON FOR IT" whereas Dannichu said exactly the same thing as she does here.


Ahahaha, I didn't even look at the old thread. lololol.

Like I said in the old thread, I have decent feet, too. And, for something original, I like my teeth. They are nice and straight and white and it's all because of meeeee~ Genetics probably count for something there (though my parents' teeth kind of suck), but I've brushed my teeth properly every morning and evening since I was old enough to do it myself, and have never had braces/fillings/any kind of dental work done.

And I complain about being short, but I do sort of enjoy being the same height as my girlfriend (we're also roughly the same shoe/clothes size, which makes for convenient clothes-stealing)/being able to make fun of opal (and other tall friends).


----------



## Murkrow (May 31, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*



			
				me said:
			
		

> I also like the way my hands are so... whoa


I totally forgot about that. Maaan my hands are weird.


----------



## Stormecho (May 31, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I like the shape of my skull, especially when I shave my head and my hair sticks up because of its shortness. I also looked like Christopher Eccleston, a bit? For about five minutes. I found that awesome.

I like my legs and my arms, especially since I managed to gain some muscle tone. I like my blocky feet, and I really like my eyes, which always look pretty awesome when I bother to notice my own appearance.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (May 31, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

From the bottom to the top then... And I will include negative stuff as well because fuck guidelines, I be only followin' tha code, me harty. However, I am kind enough to hide it from people afraid of self-criticism.


Spoiler



Right, so I hate my feet because I'm pretty flat footed and my toes are kinda fucked up. My legs are okay, look relatively powerful and hair is manly. My midsection is okay, though some more muscle and less blubber would be nice, but it's really not a big deal. I like my shoulders, arms and hands but I'm not too fond of my index fingers 'cause theyre kinda crooked and thick, however I really like my ring fingers; they're sleek and nice. Oh, and somehow the skin on my upper back seems to think it belongs on my teenaged face, but otherwise I like it.

Moving on... my neck is okay, I like my nose; it just looks very "normal" and "not fucked up". I really like my eyes, they're so dark and blue, but, once again, my left eye looks a bit less "sharp" than my right eye. My ears...are good, some assymetry I can accept. My hair looks good enough in my eyes, considering that I've never done anything what so ever to change it exept for cutting it. And finally I really like that thing below my nose I like to call a moustache.
Some day my face shall be crowned with a wonderful moustache shaped as the sign for infinity! All in favor of me growing a 'stache shaped like an eight say "aye"!

Oh, and I kinda like my teeth, they look relatively good and just a little bit fucked up, and I've never had a cavity.


----------



## Jolty (May 31, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

i like my eyes
and that is all really

i may come back to this thread in a few months.


----------



## Cerberus87 (May 31, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I like me overall. My favourite feature is my hair. If I lost a bit of weight and put on some muscle I'd be perfect.


----------



## opaltiger (May 31, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I like my hands and wrists, because they're slender and well proportioned. Especially when my nails are the right length (I hate cutting my nails to the quick, it's creepy :(). Also one of my finger joints is slightly wonky, which is fun. And I like my hair because it's long and soft and luxurious. :D

Also, I appreciate that my facial hair isn't terrible. Means I can get away with not shaving! And I am far too lazy to shave every day.



> being able to make fun of opal (and other tall friends).


It's adorable how you continue to think I'm tall. :3


----------



## Murkrow (May 31, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*



opaltiger said:


> I like my hands and wrists, because they're slender and well proportioned.


I believe this is what I meant when I said my hands were whoa.


----------



## Zora of Termina (May 31, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

Well um... to be frank, not much.

I guess... my hair? I get a lot of shit for being ginger (yes yes, all you brits just pointed and laughed at me) but it's pretty nice and easy to manage, and it's a nice color (not... bright orange? but still pretty red).
I also like my eyes, I guess. I have a pretty big thing for green and blue eyes in general though so.


----------



## Cerberus87 (May 31, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*



Zora of Termina said:


> I guess... my hair? I get a lot of shit for being ginger (yes yes, all you brits just pointed and laughed at me) but it's pretty nice and easy to manage, and it's a nice color (not... bright orange? but still pretty red).


Being ginger and female is a blessing.


----------



## Frostagin (May 31, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

If you take good care of it, (which really isn't that hard considering what I do every day seems to work fine) my hair is really pretty. It's also pretty straight and in different colours.

My voice. Most of my time not spent on Tumblr or Minecraft these days is spent drawing, singing, or playing bass.

Which brings me to my hands. I love drawing, I'm pretty damn good at it if I do say so myself, and I'm left handed. Which makes me feel specialer than I already am. :3

Also, I play guitar/bass right handed.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (May 31, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*



Frostagin said:


> . . . and I'm left handed. Which makes me feel specialer than I already am. :3


Lefties unite! :D

Umm... Umm... When I blowdry and flat iron my hair (which is pretty much every night; my hair is naturally wavy, so it looks kind of bad when I don't flat iron it D:), people say its really silky! ... Which I guess is good. c:

And I'm left-handed, which everyone I know seems to forget...

And I like my eyes! They're like this mix between green and brown, so I guess it's... eh. Well. Hazel? I'm not sure. No one else I know has ones like mine, though, that I know of. They're either plain brown or (on occasion) plain green. 

(Does it count if I can pop/crack almost every bone in my body? (Eg. knuckles, fingers, ankles, toes, neck))


----------



## Mhaladie (May 31, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*



opaltiger said:


> I like my hands and wrists, because they're slender and well proportioned.


opal you truly have the most gorgeous hands of anyone on this earth. Sometimes I tell you this and feel I'm being creepy but it's so truuuuuuue!

And Dannichu I can't believe you didn't mention being left-handed. 

About myself I like... um, pretty much everything, but not really any features in particular! I used to be really quite uncomfortable with how I looked, but something happened at some point and I transformed into an extremely narcissistic person and generally think I'm /super attractive/. Perhaps this transformation occurred because for a while my best friend always greeted most everyone with "hey good lookin'" and hearing that casually several times a day just sunk in! 

I guess if I had to pick a favorite feature I'd say my... face? I have a pretty cute face I think.


----------



## Keltena (May 31, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I have sort of thick, wavy-ish hair that looks nice generally! ...it also does this weird flippy thing when it's short but someday I'll figure out a haircut to combat that. Someday.

Also my eyes are hazel and that is clearly the best eye color there is, so there. And I have long fingers! ...long toes, too, but. Who cares.

...oh, someone mentioned voice. My voice could do with being less feminine but I refuse to be embarrassed about my singing voice however girly it is, because I love singing and I think I sound pretty nice sometimes. c:


----------



## Dar (May 31, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*



Dar said:


> For me, pretty much what Superbird said. Also, I do like my red hair.


Also, I like being 5 inches taller than people a grade ahead of me.


----------



## Dannichu (May 31, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*



Mhaladie said:


> And Dannichu I can't believe you didn't mention being left-handed.


I was just thinking of just physical appearance stuff and I forgot! Of course I love that I'm left-handed, it's because left handed people are the _best_ people. We have daily oppression (doors, cameras, pencil sharperners) but we OVERCOME and are brilliant.



> I have a pretty cute face I think.


(Your FB profile picture)


----------



## Green (May 31, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

i get a lot of compliments on my soft hair and hands. also i get called adorable a lot so i guess that applies to my face.


----------



## ultraviolet (May 31, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*



Nanabshuckle8 said:


> However, I am kind enough to hide it from people afraid of self-criticism.


it's not that people are ~afraid~ of self-criticism or something, it's that this thread should be a space where you love yourself because honestly people can (and are) self-deprecating basically everywhere else!


----------



## Mai (May 31, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*



opaltiger said:


> Also one of my finger joints is slightly wonky, which is fun.


! I didn't really have much to say here until I saw this. I entirely forgot about being double-jointed, it's awesome and my hands can look like spiders. That's _exactly_ what you want your hands to look like, right! All of my finger joints on both hands, except the pinkies and the thumbs, are at least a little bendy in an abnormal way.

My first thought was physical appearance as well, but I'm not particularly proud of anything in that category! So instead, I'll take my self esteem boost from having cool hands.

(If I was left-handed or ambidextrous or something I would probably be psyched about that too, but instead I'll be satisfied by being able to write upside-down with ease. It's only slightly more illegible than my normal handwriting!)


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

My boyfriend has told me to post here because I don't like myself.

I like my hair and my eyes. And apparently my smile is good too.

He added bottom but I won't mention that.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I like my hands! They are pretty cool and also I have hitchhikers' thumbs!

Everything else I'm 0k with. mostly


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

Hmm, I like my hair, I suppose? I never have to comb it; I just roll out of bed and it's fine. I've been told it's shiny and soft, but unfortunately it gets dirty easily and I'm too lazy to wash it every day.

I also have long fingers that apparently look like spiders when I play piano, which I find kinda cool. :D And I'm generally thin even though I eat buckets.

I get called cute and/or adorable a lot but I don't really understand /why/ and everyone I've asked hasn't really elaborated very well, so um. idk


----------



## surskitty (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I like my hair.  It's blue, did you know?

Really I like the bits of me that work and some that don't.


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I sometimes like the fact that I have gray eyes.


----------



## Rainbow Dashie (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I love how girly my long eyelashes, cheeks and lips are, and how androgynous my face looks like after I'm fully shaven. I really like how being non-muscular + my bone structure + being thin make my body look feminine and I even have some actually feminine curves, though not that noticeable.

I'm starting to like my hair now that I started to grow it out for the first time.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

Well, for one think, I enjoy being taller than everyone in my life except my Dad.

I also like how I remain relatively slim despite having the worst eating habits.

And green eyes make me feel special.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I like to think that my eyes are so nice to look at because they suck in  every other respect! They're sort of really light ocean blue with a  bit of green, I guess, although I'm not qualified to describe their  color due to the previous sentence.

My hair is good, I suppose, but it's just plain old dark brown. I like that it's easy to manage, and I have this magic ability to return it to its normal shape with simple head movements. I'm also generally happy with my distribution of body hair, but that's got a few exceptions...

I am content with the fact that my legs can go behind my head!


----------



## Flora (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

My eyes are nice! They're blue-grayish and really pretty~

also my hair is nice when I blowdry it!


----------



## Coroxn (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*



opaltiger said:


> Also, I appreciate that my facial hair isn't terrible. Means I can get away with not shaving! And I am far too lazy to shave every day.


Curse you! My facial hair is currently growing on only half my face and I constantly look like some sort of demented indie stunt whenever I forget to shave. Which would be fun but demented indie stunts are not allowed in my school.

But anyways, I like my feet. They were the most deformed the foot doctor had ever seen, but it's all internal deformation, so they look cool enough and stuff. I like barefootedness. Also my hands! I have a broken finger joint from playing rugby for like five minutes, so my middle finger-joint is all swollen and stuff. And my hair is long, which is abnormal here, so that's cool...I like my scars on my forehead and hip for some reason. Make me feel speshul.

And I used to feel all crappy for all sorts of reasons about my body but not any more so yay I guess.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

My hair is a strange auburn color.

I like it.


----------



## Adriane (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

(Obviously) there are endless things about my body that I absolutely abhor, but there are a few saving graces! I get _lots_ of compliments about my eyes and hair, and there's something about them that tends to make older women swoon? I guess compliments are nice... I'd always thought brown to be boring -- like, it's always the blue eyes or red hair that gets noticed -- but when people actually say I have the most gorgeous eyes -- and they're _brown!_ -- it's exhilarating, really. People also like to feel my hair; I guess it _is_ really soft and I play with it a lot. It's potentially _really_ curly, though, so I end up plain messing it up all too often.

(Also Butterfree said I'm good-looking. Just throwing that out there!)


----------



## Aisling (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

It's a shame brown eyes get such a bad rap, they have just as much potential to be pretty as any other color! I think when it comes to eyes the important part is that intelligent sparkle- which frankly is most noticeable in brown eyes because they're so deep and dark. I've always fallen for brown eyes I could just look into forever.

Sometimes I've wished my eyes were brown, even. Though I'm happy with green too! (which I also find more interesting than blue, if only because every other color than blue is so hard to find because blue has always been the most popular eye color for some reason)


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*



Alraune said:


> It's a shame brown eyes get such a bad rap, they have just as much potential to be pretty as any other color! I think when it comes to eyes the important part is that intelligent sparkle- which frankly is most noticeable in brown eyes because they're so deep and dark. I've always fallen for brown eyes I could just look into forever.


I've just now realised that literally everyone I've ever liked has had brown eyes. brown eyes are pretty!


----------



## Zexion (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

My eyes, probably. That is the only thing I can bear about me. A nice hazel that changes, based on mood. Normally a light brown with flicks of green. That changes between dark brown and light green. Dark Brown: bad mood, Light Green: good mood.

Fwee!


----------



## Spoon (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I've been told the my hair feels like 'woven silk' from my hairdresser...that counts, right?


----------



## Frostagin (Jun 2, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

OH OH I ALMOST FORGOT
I love my eyes. They change colour depending on what I'm wearing. They're a grayish blue if I'm wearing black or blue, but they turn BRIGHT GREEN if I'm wearing green.
Most of the time they're just hazel though.
Which is still pretty darn cool.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*



Mai said:


> (If I was left-handed or ambidextrous or something I would probably be psyched about that too, but instead I'll be satisfied by being able to write upside-down with ease. It's only slightly more illegible than my normal handwriting!)


but but but mai handwrite are like take up the whole vertical space of a row even with the lowercase and very open at the left side of a line and then horridly squished toward the right and all the letters run together and are apparently less legible to a mai than to a res like wait how did that happen



adorable bluzzyroo said:


> I get called cute and/or adorable a lot but I don't really understand /why/ and everyone I've asked hasn't really elaborated very well, so um. idk


adorable of a bluzzy is not a body feature; adorable is an essential quality of a bluzzy! ... bluzzy you're just adorable that is all.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*



sreservoir said:


> adorable of a bluzzy is not a body feature; adorable is an essential quality of a bluzzy! ... bluzzy you're just adorable that is all.


See what I mean when I say that people never elaborate |<

And before I forget, I also like the fact that I can put my leg behind my head! *high-fives Blastoise* I'm also double-jointed at the wrists but people don't find that as freaky.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

at one point I was able to put both my legs behind my head! simultaneously!

now, I can only keep one there at a time.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I'm left-handed and I guess that's pretty cool.

Ya.


----------



## Monoking (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I have weird-ass feet that make it hard to walk, but I can make this disgusting cracking noise that scares small children! c:


----------



## blazheirio889 (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*



sreservoir said:


> at one point I was able to put both my legs behind my head! simultaneously!
> 
> now, I can only keep one there at a time.


:D You too? 



Raichie Belle said:


> I have weird-ass feet that make it hard to walk, but I can make this disgusting cracking noise that scares small children! c:


Oh man I love doing this. It doesn't just scare small children, it scares some of my classmates too.


----------



## Green (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*



sreservoir said:


> at one point I was able to put both my legs behind my head! simultaneously!
> 
> now, I can only keep one there at a time.


this, but i am coming closer to being able to get them both back there again!


----------



## Harlequin (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I'm pretty fond of my legs. My boyfriend insists that they're amazing, especially for someone who does no exercise, and even if they're not objectively the best I like them just because he enjoys them so much.

I have pretty good teeth, too.


----------



## Dinru (Jun 4, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I like my wrists and hands- there's something so perfectly proportioned about them somehow. They're also the parts of my body I use the most, so they're also very utilitarian! I like utilitarian things that are also pretty. My eyes aren't very utilitarian because they need powerful glasses in order for me to avoid powerful migraines but that's okay because they look like chocolate sorbet. I also have kind of nice lips when I haven't been chewing on them. And save for the one tooth that's rotting out of my skull I kind of like my crooked yellowy teeth actually. I'm the exact opposite of Dannichu teeth-wise (though I do take care of them! I just have bad genes.)

Oh and I like my boobs 'cause they're all big and soft. They make nice pillows for kitties.


----------



## Shimmer Mint (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I like my eyes because they're so bright and they change colours :)
I also like my hair because it has pretty natural waves and is a pretty mix of blonde/brown/red :)
Lastly I like my body shape :)


----------



## Chopsuey (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

Wide shoulders and green eyes.


----------



## Stormecho (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I... really like my hands. They're getting some nifty callouses due to working with my dad and I really like that, because they're tougher and... yeah. I also kind of like my nails, even though they are blocky and get hangnails _all the time_ and the nailbeds are super sensitive. So I don't cut them often, and they're long and sharp and... I find that kind of cool?


----------



## Blazie (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I like my eyes because they are really big. :D My boyfriend constantly comments that my eyes are twice the size of his. Also they're blue - more pf a darker sort of stormy blue with some grey in there but I think they look nice. 

And I like that I can eat tons of junk and am still slim and stuff. And being short is great!

Also my hair. It is blonde. And while it is darkening and will probably eventually become light brown like my eyebrows I like that it still has tons of natural highlights and colours and it has really light parts at the front which look nice when woven into braids... :D


----------



## ZimD (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I am very skinny and I think skinny guys are _fucking hot_ so I really like that. And I think my hair looks kickass after I get out of the shower.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

i... have this small scar on my right eyebrow that i got when i was just a tot; even though it's not particularly big, and not many people notice it right away (a couple of my friends never noticed it until a full seven months after i had met them lmao), i always thought it looked cool lol


----------



## RavenMarkku (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

My eyes are forest green and I love them.
Also my hair is ridiculously soft sometimes and I can't help but pet it.

that's it


----------



## Silver (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I love how when I crack my knuckles people look at me all weird because I can do all of them at the same time and I can make my wrist crack on will :D

my hair is amazing on days i take a shower in the morning and it's all soft and one time a friend asked for a lock of it which was kinda creepy but he said it was soft :3

Andand when I walk my feet make a weird clicking noise that my sister has too and I love to creep the pople around me out.

Other than that nothing else :c


----------



## savol456 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I have two features I like about my physical appearance: my weight and height.
I'm short (somewhere between 4'9" and 5') and way 85 pounds. Great for hiding. 
Also, due to being so skinny, I can get the beginning of a six pack in one high-intensity work-out day of P.E. 
Yup. That's it I believe.


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I have freckles.


----------



## Ever (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I like my feet. Is that weird? But really, they're thin and... I like them! I also like my hands because they're pretty small and I can do small detail works and such (can't think of any specifics at the moment...)


----------



## Superbird (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I do not sunburn easily. At all.

However, I do tan incredibly easily, just never to the point of sunburn.


----------



## Green (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

oh wow, what superbird said. i really only burn on my shoulders and even then it's not really noticeable. i apply suntan lotion tho because better safe than dying of skin cancer. 

i also really take pride in my hair, i always take proper steps to keep it looking its best and never let it get greasy.

i pull off a button-up w/ khaki shorts really good too. that's more clothes though


----------



## Minish (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I think this thread should still be around personally!!! I have thought of some things so maybe we can extend this to include features that are just plain interesting! :o


Basically, my feet. They're not terribly interesting, but they're utterly flat. They're the reason my legs/knees are pretty weird-looking, and will apparently cause me problems in later life, _and_ I can't wear high heels (didn't want to anyway! >:c) and I have to wear shoe insoles all the time...... but I like how they're just a flop! Feet generally look pretty creepy being all angled, so. They're fun!

Also my hair always looks better than I think! I'm constantly worried it looks too flat and lank (and right now a really boring not-ginger colour) but it always comes out nice in photos, and really, my fringe just gives me so much less hassle these days. Friends seem to like it! :o Ughh I need it to be bright orange again, though.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I love my hair, it's nice and thick and I love the color. Sometimes it does this cool "flip" thing on the sides, and sometimes a few strands stick out, which looks kind of anime.

I have a cute face, in my opinion. Also, I look good in glasses even though that's not really a "body" feature.

And my general body shape too, I'm okay with that.


----------



## Scootaloo (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

i like my hair, its long and soft!! Even though it gets tangled on things very easily and it is very thin
um I guess the fact that I'm taller than all of my friends is cool too


----------



## Momo(th) (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I like my new haircut:)


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I have very long hair, which I like. And it is a very light brown at the bottom, and dark brown at the top, and is mixed with reds and blondes all over, which is super cool, because I have never dyed it. I am skinny, which is fine. Well, I am super underweight, actually (12 years old and I'm 59 pounds...). Ummm... I like my lips. They are thin, but very defined. I think it makes me look femine and pretty. But as a whole... I think I look okay-ish.


----------



## Green (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

i'm rather proud of my 3-pack abs... my torso is pretty much a rectangle with two squares on top.


----------



## Scyther (Nov 18, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I like my body in general, yeah? I'm not sure how much of it is genetic and how much of it is the ridiculous amount of exercise I do. I blessedly come from a rather good-looking family. 

Thankfully, body-image is not among my many neuroses.



Spoiler: neurose



But there's really no point to it all without a boyfriend...


----------



## goldenquagsire (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

well if we're going for interesting rather than just positive, I naturally grow very little body hair. like, I've got a few armpit hairs and a small T-shaped strip of hair on my chest but that's about it. also my facial hair grows much slower than most guys'. when I see guys naked and they're all hairy, I kind of think "wow have I really not hit puberty yet or something" and it's a bit depressing but then I realise that it's a lot less maintenance and tbh I wouldn't really want to be hairy. :D

oh also I've got this mark on my wrist from when I got into a fight and someone stabbed me with a pen. it's basically a tattoo, and it's going to stay with me until I die. it's kind of cool in its own weird little way.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*



> oh also I've got this mark on my wrist from when I got into a fight and someone stabbed me with a pen. it's basically a tattoo, and it's going to stay with me until I die. it's kind of cool in its own weird little way.


I've got one of those on my finger! Except I stabbed myself by accident, so the story's less interesting.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I like my Captain Barbarossa-coloured ginger beard, which clashes nicely with my regular brown hair


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*



goldenquagsire said:


> well if we're going for interesting rather than just positive, I naturally grow very little body hair. like, I've got a few armpit hairs and a small T-shaped strip of hair on my chest but that's about it. also my facial hair grows much slower than most guys'. when I see guys naked and they're all hairy, I kind of think "wow have I really not hit puberty yet or something" and it's a bit depressing but then I realise that it's a lot less maintenance and tbh I wouldn't really want to be hairy. :D


Lucky >:(
I hate all this ugly hair I have everywhere. Even the really hairy guy from school once expressed shock at how hairy I am.



> oh also I've got this mark on my wrist from when I got into a fight and someone stabbed me with a pen. it's basically a tattoo, and it's going to stay with me until I die. it's kind of cool in its own weird little way.


Wow, the same thing happened to me! Except it's not like a tattoo, it's just a slightly lighter bit of skin.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*



> I've got one of those on my finger! Except I stabbed myself by accident, so the story's less interesting.


I say 'a fight', it was more like two pasty-faced nerds slapping each other and then someone got a pen and shit turned serious. :P


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I like the stretchmarks on my back! They look pretty cool, and they're  not purple and ugly like the ones on my legs. I also rather like my  abundance of moles, which I prefer to think of as speckles because  'speckle' is such a cool word.



goldenquagsire said:


> I say 'a fight', it was more like two  pasty-faced nerds slapping each other and then someone got a pen and  shit turned serious. :P


That sounds partially adorable, and then partially painful. What kind of pen?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*



> That sounds partially adorable, and then partially painful. What kind of pen?


just a biro.


----------



## Hippy (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I have been stabbed by a pen! I was at school, and my chemistry teacher would only use a caligriphy pen, and a kid had to borrow a pen from her, so she gave him a caligraphy pen. And then for some reason, he got mad at me, so he stapped me in the cheek with it. And then the pen broke, and the little sharp, silver part was still in my face, so I had to go to the hospital, and get it surgically removed. It made the guy who stabbed me with it feel really bad. And now, he's one of my best friends! And now I have an epic scar on my face, and when people ask me what happened, I tell them it's my "battle scar". I'm proud of it :3


----------



## kyeugh (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I like my eyes.  Apparently everyone else I meet do as well.


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*



Tarvos said:


> I like my Captain Barbarossa-coloured ginger beard, which clashes nicely with my regular brown hair


. . . Now I can't stop seeing you turning into a zombie pirate.

I have really small, girly hands for some reason. I like them like this, though, because I can type really fast with them.

Also, they're just the right size that I can wear my string of beads on them.


----------



## CloudCat (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

People say that I have big eyes, but I don't see it. But I like big eyes, so if other people can see it, I guess it's true. But they're brown. I want nothing more than to have green eyes. Green eyes are just lovely. And I am very blind (I am 12 years old, and I have bifocals, and the prescription of 90 year old), so I have glasses, but my glasses are kinda cute, so it's okay.


----------



## Hippy (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I'm very proud of my figure, to be honest. I feel a little self centered as I say this, but I seriously have a very good body. I'm very underweight, though (So is my sister, but it's not that we are malnutritioned. We eat healthily, and at a healthy amount. We just are constantly underweight.). I'm 89 lbs. But I think my hips are nice, not too big or small, and I have to admit that I like my breasts.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

i have pretty eyes and pretty hair

... that's about it. there are probably other good things (my ex quite liked my feet) but i just don't pay attention to my body image enough to know/care! :p


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

ummm oh hey i just realized this, if my eyes were slightly bluer(if thats a word) and i bleached my hair i would look like an elf which is AWSOME because i am a Legolas fangirl to the bone (i even have kinda pointy ears too!!!)


----------



## CloudCat (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I recently earned six giant scars on my torso and ribs. I like them.


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*



CloudCat said:


> I recently earned six giant scars on my torso and ribs. I like them.


this will sound weird but... LUCKY!!! i dont have any scars and i kinda wish my cat would scratch me or something so i can have a triple scar over my one of my eyes (but not be blinded of course)


----------



## CloudCat (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*



DragonHeart said:


> this will sound weird but... LUCKY!!! i dont have any scars and i kinda wish my cat would scratch me or something so i can have a triple scar over my one of my eyes (but not be blinded of course)


Haha I'm proud of my scars, but getting them was pretty painful (I got ran over by a truck :P) My cat scratched me in the face pretty bad once, but I didn't get any cool scars from it.


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

i know this sounds wierd but i've always wondered what it would be like to be half blind (i would never consider trying it though)


----------



## CloudCat (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I have wondered many times what it would be like to be deaf. I don't wonder anymore, though. Because 3 years ago, somebody punched me in back of the head, and for about a month, I was deaf in the right ear completely. It sucked.

And I'm practically blind. I have very bad eyesight.


----------



## Scootaloo (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

i went to an amusement park about an hour from where I live over spring break with my friend and her brother. as we were waiting in line for a ride my friend's brother was like "woah Emily your ear looks like an elf ear" and i felt pretty cool and part Hylian


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

cool!!! yea actually i kinda have a list of movie crushes including Legolas, Eragon,and Murtagh,


----------



## Green (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

my arms are getting _muscly_. 450 pushups a day really pays off


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*



Green said:


> my arms are getting _muscly_. 450 pushups a day really pays off


holy shit christ what

i don't think i'm capable of doing _one_


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*



ultraviolet said:


> holy shit christ what
> 
> i don't think i'm capable of doing _one_


I _know_ I can't do one


----------



## Minish (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*



Green said:


> my arms are getting _muscly_. 450 pushups a day really pays off


That sounds reeeeally bad for you. Your muscles need rest, too!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

HOLY POSSIBLE MUSCLE DAMAGE BATMAN (I can do like ten in a row without risking falling on my face? I can do a bunch if I can pause between, though)



Ryubikon said:


> i can do at least 30 before i start shaking but 450 seems kind of masochistic


But how do you even do pushups with your 



Ryubikon said:


> 10-inch dick


in the way, hmm? ANSWER THAT!


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

My eyes are a kind of jade-green-fading-to-grey colour, which I like. I also think my hair and beard are both pretty great when I remember to maintain them.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*



Green said:


> my arms are getting _muscly_. 450 pushups a day really pays off


All at once, or...?

Yeah, I used to do about 100 a day, but 450 sounds unbearable.


----------



## Momo(th) (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: POSITIVE BODY FEATURES THREAD II*

I like my voice. I can make it high pitched and sound like Vergil from Devil May Cry or deep like Xemnas.


----------



## CloudCat (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a whole bunch of braces and casts and stuff right now, so I painted them, and now they look super cool.


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 7, 2012)

cool! how come you have casts?


----------



## CloudCat (Dec 7, 2012)

I didn't tell you? Oh yeah, I got ran over by a truck a few weeks ago :P I broke my right leg (from the hip to the ankle), right arm (from the shoulder to the wrist), and most of my right ribs.


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 7, 2012)

no you didd'nt tell me... OMG i am soo sorry!!! :( are you relativly okay?


----------



## CloudCat (Dec 7, 2012)

It's totally fine :) It was pretty bad before (I had to have lung surgery and stuff. Apparently I had 50% chance of survival, but nobody told me. :/), but I'm getting better. I'm back at school and stuff. I'm surprised I didn't tell you!! I'm sorry!


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 7, 2012)

thats okay...... im just glad you're okay(sort of) my family has had bad things happen too but I'd rather tell you about it with private messages if thats okay?


----------



## CloudCat (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah, that's fine.


----------



## DragonHeart (Dec 7, 2012)

alrighty I'll do that


----------



## norblarchoop (Dec 7, 2012)

I like the way my body feels. I do loads of wierd poses (nothing which requires a huge amount of practice) and I know all the bits pretty well. *cartwheel*


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 7, 2012)

Not exactly something you can see but judging by how everyone else I know seems to think 4 miles is ridiculously far to walk, the fact that I can walk ~12 miles a day seems to be impressive. Not that it's helping with my being underweight problem.


----------

